

Kurzweil still doesn’t understand the brain - ugh
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/08/kurzweil_still_doesnt_understa.php

======
hc
what a pathetic little child, who lacks the courage to apologize for his
little temper tantrum. so to sum up, the issue is that kurzweil, an outsider,
has dared to make a prediction related to biology with myers in earshot
despite providing "no explanation for how we'll be 'reverse engineering' the
human brain"

